# Help needed for a very sick goat



## Italysmom (Jul 15, 2015)

My daughter has a show goat .. she's been sick since we got her.  She's absolutely beautiful but we are very new to goats at all.  She stays at the school farm.  First I kept telling the ag teacher that she would not eat. So we got grass hay and she would eat that.  And we would have to carry her down to graze.  Finally the ag teacher took her to a vet.  One I don't have alot of faith in.  But anyway she was diagnosed with_Strongyloides and cocci.  So she was treated for that multiple times.   And she just kept getting worse.  She is white as white can be under the eye lid. So I called my normal vet and they gave me an injection of b 12 and a couple other things that is supposed to give her a boost.  So I took a stool sample in and yesterday she was diagnosed with brown stomach worms. And she's so anemic that she developed a bit of I believe it's called bottle jaw. We have been giving her all the alfalfa and grass hay she will eat. But she's very weak and still refuses to eat any pellets .. she was offered kale, celery, green peppers and bananas but will not touch them.  I am very worried as she has my ag teacher stumped and all the vets around here are acting like jerks like it's just a goat kind of attitude and I have never delt with anemic animal nor has the ag teacher.  We are quite fond of her .. she's funny she plays dead and acts.. it's just funny. . But I hate to see her die because I can't figure out how to help her. . And because my vet is more interested in any other animals than a goat.  Please and thank you for any help available_


----------



## Jagsun (Jul 15, 2015)

I would think she needs an Ivermectin based wormer to kill the worms that are sucking all the nutrition from her. If her mucous membranes are white as white then she needs iron supplement for anaemia. You don't say how old she is, does she still take a bottle? ... or is she completely weaned. You say she's been sick since you've had her, but don't say how long you have had her.


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm not sure how old exactly I know her abilical cord just fell off about a week or so ago and we have had her nearly 2 months. . Idk how to get an iron supplement.  Thanks for replying .. she weights 27 pounds as of yesterday. . I finally loaded her up in my car and took her in but I was only able to weigh her the vet wouldn't look at her .. they gave us. cydectin to give her and she's had Ivermectin safeguard corrid given to her from the ag teacher


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh we have tried to get her to take a bottle but it's more of a force she won't really suck and we get her between 1 or 2 oz at a time


----------



## Jagsun (Jul 15, 2015)

I can give you an excellent formula recipe IF you think you can get her to drink it. It will help get her back to health. If she is not feeling well, she won't have appetite, hence won't want to suckle. If you can get a LARGE syringe & try to force it into her then after a few drinks she will startt feeling a little better & then maybe more likely to suckle.


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## Jagsun (Jul 15, 2015)

One large can (12 oz) of full fat evaporated milk (NOT condensed milk). . I use Carnation milk.
12 oz of water that has been boiled and cooled some.
2 Tablespoon of corn syrup. Karo is sold at IGA
2 Tablespoon plain unflavoured full fat yoghurt. Do not use any diet yoghurt.
2 Tablespoon of Mayonnaise. Use regular full fat mayonnaise, not diet or fat reduced (not light).
10g package of gelatine unflavoured.
1 Egg yolk beaten to break it up. Do not include the egg white. It is difficult to digest and prevents the absorption of other nutrients.
*Procedure*
Put the warm water in a bowl and sprinkle the gelatine on top. Soften for about 5 minutes and stir till there are no clumps.

Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well. I use a whisk.

Pour in clean jars and store in the refrigerator... warm the milk for a feeding.

This will keep for up to a week in fridge or can be frozen for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jagsun (Jul 15, 2015)

It is a bit of messing around, but does work miracles. I have used on many different types of animals ... ALWAYS with great success. Good Luck!


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 15, 2015)

Ty


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about your goat.

If there's a farm or feed store around, go get Nutridrench for goats, give her what the label recommends.  It's a good nutrition and calorie supplement.

And I really think you need to find someone experienced with goats that can help mentor you - fast!  It sounds like you got her very young.  Is she somewhere she can graze on pasture/brush/weeds?  Is she alone or does she have a companion in with her?  Did she have any vaccinations?  Did you weigh her and make sure of the dosages of the wormers?  I hope you've been writing down the date, type of wormer and dosage each time - that's important information to assess how she's responded, and plan future treatments.

I'm sorry you've run into the 'just a goat' attitude, that means you need to read and learn as much as you can, I hope you can find someone in your area that is experienced and worth learning from.  Good luck!


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh, and when you've tried to give her a bottle, what are you feeding her?  If it's a mix, is it milk based or soy based?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 15, 2015)

Red cell is helpful for anemia and most goats don't mind the flavor. You can give it orally through a syringe a little at a time.

How long ago were the other wormers given? do you have the doses of what was given and the route (injected or given orally)?

If she has a really high wormload, killing all the worms at once can be dangerous.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 15, 2015)

The strongyles should be killed by the wormers once we get a good one in there that covers the stomach worms too, For the cocci, she needs a sulfa based treatment. Sulfadimethox, or the like.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 16, 2015)

If you have had her two months she is most likely not going to take a bottle. If she is as young as she sounds she should have been on a bottle until she was 8 weeks old at least so that might be part of the reason why she wasn't eating much.

Ivermectin, Corrid, and safeguard should have taken care of the worms and the cocci but ONLY if she was dosed correctly. AG teachers have a lot to do so maybe your goat didn't get the entire treatments that she needed. It is too bad you can't have her at home with you at least for a while so you can make sure she gets what she needs.

Personally I would start at square one with her. She weighs 27 lbs and has brown stomach worms. They gave you Cydectin...is it the cattle pour on? How did they tell you to dose it? It should be 1cc per 20 lbs given orally, not pour on or injected. Repeat in 10 days and do this three times.

Does she have any diarrhea?

Get another stool sample and get a fecal done; the vet doesn't need to see her, just get one to do a fecal. And like others said, get some Red Cell, and some goat Nutri Drench.

That being said, if she has a very heavy worm load the treatment can kill her. I would call around to different vets and find one that will treat goats. They may want you to do a slower worming process so that all the worms don't detach and die off at once and the goat bleeds out internally.


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm sorry I haven't replied. . In a bit.. thanks for all the good advice. . She is eating alfalfa and grass hay. . They gave me 1 cc per 10 pounds. . And it was given orally. .. and they didn't say do it again but I believe we need to do it again in 10 days. . I believe the ag teacher was getting a bottle of it so he can worm all of them goats with it to make sure.. and I am gonna try to get some from him.. and I have been to all of the vets in town and none of them are being supportive. . Lol our ag teacher is amazing but we even frustrate him.. Our first pig we could not stand the thought of him going to the Butcher so we donated him to a petting zoo. .. lol.. and just like today there was a baby field mouse in the goats water.. italy (that's my daughter) had to save it.. so lol I guess we have a new family member. . But the goat is getting a little more padding on her bones.. and she seems a bit more energetic. . And the membrane under her eye is now cream colored instead of white white. . So I'm hoping that means we are making progress. .


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Italysmom (Jul 18, 2015)

Also, on the goat nutri drench.. how much do you give a 27 pound goat and how often?  And I have been reading on the red cell it's 1 cc per 10 pounds.. for 5 days then go to every other day for like 5 days.. does that sound about right?  And probably should try one at a time?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2015)

She looks pretty well conditioned in the pic
If she is eating I wouldn't worry with niutra drench that is really for a goat that is off of feed 
The red cell dose is right
That is an iron boost to help an anemic animal


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 18, 2015)

Looking at your pic that goat doesn't look bad at all
She is obviously dry lotted so you should be able to take care of any worms and not have.a re-infection


----------



## babsbag (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad she is doing better, and I agree with @OneFineAcre , she looks pretty good; nice top line too.

I would worm her again in a week or so but would be really great if you could find someone to at least run another fecal for you, then you know it worked.Any vet should be able to do it for you, or make it a science project and learn to do your own.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 19, 2015)

Glad to hear she is doing better!


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 25, 2015)

The anema hasn't went away. . And that picture was before she got anemic. . We are trying the nutri drench


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 25, 2015)

It can take awhile for an anemic goat to look better. Be patient.
If you attempt to feed her up too quickly she will put on fat around her internal organs and that won't be good for her.
Just deal with the medical. Follow instructions on labels and feed additives to a t.
Always remember...Too much of a good thing is bad.
As for mice. I'm hard hearted in regards to rats and mice. They carry way too many diseases that can affect my stock and my own health to even consider not eradicating them any way possible via cats, traps.


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 27, 2015)

I understand that on the mice thing.. we are just in a situation right now. . Where we live in a camper. . Outside my gmas house. . No land or houses for sale right now. . And my girl lives animals. . And someone here keeps killing any cats we get. . And killed our collie that was in her pen.. she went inside when we are here.. but.. I just couldn't say no when she asked to keep the mouse because it can be in a cage in the house where the neighbors won't be able to kill it.  She's such a good girl. . She's 14.. has 2 jobs . Has 2 guilts and we are doing our best with this goat.. and of course with any situation there's always someone who doesn't do what they should. .. and so we have a couple who doesn't take care of their hogs.. doesn't even keep their water clean. . Like to the point if we don't take care of it.. The water will smell like sewer water... and she helps take care of them. . And we go up and cool the hogs down numerous times a day. .. lol.. we are suckers


----------



## Italysmom (Jul 27, 2015)

I understand that on the mice thing.. we are just in a situation right now. . Where we live in a camper. . Outside my gmas house. . No land or houses for sale right now. . And my girl lives animals. . And someone here keeps killing any cats we get. . And killed our collie that was in her pen.. she went inside when we are here.. but.. I just couldn't say no when she asked to keep the mouse because it can be in a cage in the house where the neighbors won't be able to kill it.  She's such a good girl. . She's 14.. has 2 jobs . Has 2 guilts and we are doing our best with this goat.. and of course with any situation there's always someone who doesn't do what they should. .. and so we have a couple who doesn't take care of their hogs.. doesn't even keep their water clean. . Like to the point if we don't take care of it.. The water will smell like sewer water... and she helps take care of them. . And we go up and cool the hogs down numerous times a day. .. lol.. we are suckers


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 27, 2015)

will continue to support with prayer. Glad she is coming along.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Your neighbors sound awful.
Poor kid.
Sounds like she has a good work ethic though.


----------



## Ron Bequeath (Oct 13, 2018)

Italysmom said:


> My daughter has a show goat .. she's been sick since we got her.  She's absolutely beautiful but we are very new to goats at all.  She stays at the school farm.  First I kept telling the ag teacher that she would not eat. So we got grass hay and she would eat that.  And we would have to carry her down to graze.  Finally the ag teacher took her to a vet.  One I don't have alot of faith in.  But anyway she was diagnosed with_Strongyloides and cocci.  So she was treated for that multiple times.   And she just kept getting worse.  She is white as white can be under the eye lid. So I called my normal vet and they gave me an injection of b 12 and a couple other things that is supposed to give her a boost.  So I took a stool sample in and yesterday she was diagnosed with brown stomach worms. And she's so anemic that she developed a bit of I believe it's called bottle jaw. We have been giving her all the alfalfa and grass hay she will eat. But she's very weak and still refuses to eat any pellets .. she was offered kale, celery, green peppers and bananas but will not touch them.  I am very worried as she has my ag teacher stumped and all the vets around here are acting like jerks like it's just a goat kind of attitude and I have never delt with anemic animal nor has the ag teacher.  We are quite fond of her .. she's funny she plays dead and acts.. it's just funny. . But I hate to see her die because I can't figure out how to help her. . And because my vet is more interested in any other animals than a goat.  Please and thank you for any help available_


Had problems with goats looking rough, not eating, suspected worms so gave herbal wormer to no avail, tried commercial, no avail. Read article about copper deficiecy so gave each goat 1/2 teaspoon of copper sulfate for 5 days and did it 3 times a year. Goats started eating better, coats cleared up and worm problem seems to be non-existent, there is a bloss to feed them but don't like the idea. So in my bread maker I'm making a loaf of multi grain non gmo bread and adding the copper sulfate for a group of 4 just giving them each a slice until its all gone. About five days for 4 goats. Knowing goats i think they'll like it, oh ya, copper sulfate has a bitter taste, i know i tried it. If the goats aren't eating what i give them i try it, found some bad tasting feed from fead store that way.


----------

